# Jay Cutler Update



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool to see the update and hear more about his arm injury.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

Jay is a cool dude.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like jay, seems like a good dude. 

No training upper body for 6 months? I wonder how much weight he will drop bc of that? 

Oh, and his hair cut is goofy! haha


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it me or is Jay's face really red?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like Jay is enjoying his retirement. Traveling, partying, and having fun. Good for him.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 6, 2012)

I swear he enjoys a little mj here and there.  Seems really down to earth and calm.  But like above said, he looks like he is enjoying the less demanding schedule...


----------



## bigmanjws (Jan 6, 2012)

Jay not going back with Muscletech makes me think he is gonna hang it up........ Idk hopefully not, top notch dude. I got to meet him at the Arnold this past year.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 6, 2012)

his synthol arms look stupid since the rest of his upper seems shrunk now


----------



## fit4life (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cool seeing a four time Mr Olympia winner promoting this sport, wish he could've beat Phil Heath this yr.  He is a solid 255@ 5'9''


----------



## Shillelagh (Jan 6, 2012)

He'll do the O for a goodbye to the sport, but with that injusry he'll need too much time off to compete for the top spot again...


----------



## fit4life (Jan 6, 2012)

Shillelagh said:


> He'll do the O for a goodbye to the sport, but with that injusry he'll need too much time off to compete for the top spot again...


 Winning the Olympia for one last time would be great, it must be a hard decision whether to take off to fix his bicep or to continue doing his new business ventures and guest posing. But then again after repairing his arm it wouldnt take him long to get back to tip top shape again.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 6, 2012)

Jay not going back with Muscletech makes me think he is gonna hang it up


----------



## grotto72 (Jan 7, 2012)

why cant i watch the vid? it says its private


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 7, 2012)

same for me try this

Jay Cutler Talks Bicep Injury, Sponsorship Changes and More!


----------



## 9mm (Jan 7, 2012)

Never seen him look so good!


----------



## swollen (Jan 7, 2012)

It said private vid for me too?? , but thx skinny for the clip!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 7, 2012)

swollen said:


> It said private vid for me too?? , but thx skinny for the clip!



same here :/


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2012)

He is jacked still. The best part of his size reduction is that his waist has thinned way out and he kept the upper body mass. Haven't seen his legs lately but I assume his is still killing them.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Jay is such a nice guy. I really hope his torn bicep doesnt put a damper on his career


----------



## lancer1 (Jan 7, 2012)

video is not working anymore for me. anyone else?


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 7, 2012)

He would have to take off 6 months no upper body to heal the arm.

3 months for the arm alone and because of the kind of tear at the top another 3 months on top of that.

I wonder how much he would loose?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

the vid is probably not working cause it is now featured content on md


----------



## lancer1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah just look and saw that   thanks


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jan 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the vid is probably not working cause it is now featured content on md



This is exactly why. 

I would bet money that we never see Jay competing on a BBing stage again.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^^ This.

But I'm more interested in his marriage. lol 

Jay never impressed me in the mags, but when I saw his DVDs were available via Netflix I ordered a few. That's when I became a fan.

He seems organized, laid back, yet clearly driven. And -- ever the romantic -- there was definitely an appeal in the fact that he was happily married. 

His assistant Monique is a curiosity, imo. Would like to know what the strategy was there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2012)

he obviously has no plans to get that arm fixed


one of the only reasons i found him interesting was his marriage to his high school sweetheart...now hes catching movies with his bombshell assistant...my wife would stab me in the dick


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jan 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ This.
> 
> But I'm more interested in his marriage. lol
> 
> ...



I can't comment on Jay's marriage other than to say that Kerry and he have been married many years (almost 20)... Dorian Yates and his former wife, Debbie, had been married many years as well. When Dorian retired, his lifestyle changed dramatically... and so did his marital status.


----------



## tuton11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Honestly was never a huge fan of his, but after watching and reading about him more, he seems like a cool ass dude.  Gotta respect that


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I can't comment on Jay's marriage other than to say that Kerry and he have been married many years (almost 20)... Dorian Yates and his former wife, Debbie, had been married many years as well. When Dorian retired, *his lifestyle changed dramatically... and so did his marital status.*



Met old school "Pumping Iron" bodybuilder Mike Katz at an early Arnold Classic.

Walked up to him like the fanboy I am, shook his hand and said how impressed I was with the movie and, something like, "Oh, this must be your wife!"

His kids were in the flim and he mentioned his wife. He replied that his wife and he had divorced. Yeesh, my bad.

_stupid fanboy is stupid_ 






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 10, 2012)

ken waller reminds me of the kid on youtube bitching about southpark for making fun of gingers cause they don't have souls......


----------

